# I was schooled by Max my 9 year old great nephew



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

While at at my great nieces soccer game last night I got a lesson in saving the Bees.from Max. I never even gave it a thought that Max was paying attention to what I was saying, but he sure was. We had a few Bumble Bees under our outside air conditioning unit, and they didn’t like the guy that serviced the unit, so I took care of that problem. That’s when Max tells me we won’t have any corn without the Bees pollinating the flowers. I explained to Max they were going to sting someone and hurt them. There are lots of honey bees in the flowers in our neighborhood, and no one bothers them. I’m still not gaining his approval yet, but Im trying. Finally I tell him I felt I needed to get rid of them, because they would sting and hurt someone. He tells me why this country needs Bees to pollinate and help Mother Nature out❤ I told him I was very proud of him for teaching me about the Bees contribution to our eco system. No, I didn’t mention the Birds, just the Bees????‍♂????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

9 year olds are well reknowned for their negotiating skills. Yield the field. 
And it may surprise you, Tag, that I am working on a diy project that will help. I turned some spoons intoba pseudo-wind chime bee feeder. I will send my 2nd one to you for Max... to possibly regain favor and SAVE THE BEES! 1 part table sugar and 4 parts distilled water is all you will need. 
Hahaha... 
I did not know where I would end up sending these trinkets... but I should have guessed.

If you prefer I can send them unassembled... all you do is tie a knot and string 'em up in tree or bush or something. Perfect time of year... bees will be getting hungry soon.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahaha Great story!! I blasted a Bald Faced Hornets nest that was hanging from a utility line the other day. Luckily it was about 25' up and I sent a marble through it with a nice little thud! A dark cloud formed a second later as I high tailed it down the road.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That would be awesome MakoPat He can take it to school to show his class. Thank you so much


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A quick google sez that you may be able to get a local or close Beekeeper to remove them for cheap or free. They start new hives that way.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I exterminated the bumble bees. The local bee keeper took the honey bees


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Bald face hornets! Pure meanery! You are lucky to be in one piece. Hahaha... I one time was clearing some debris on a lot... I was a kid and not fleet of foot. I kicked a rock that hit an old waterheater which contained a huge hornet's nest. I think I was about to break the sound barrier. 9 stings to head and many on the legs. My dad and uncle "took care of it". I still do not what they did, but it was likely a fire.

Hornets do not make honey even... just whine.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

*THE* product for wasps. Knockdown so fast they can't release their stinging pheromone.

Hit 'em. Count to five. And watch 'em start dropping like prunes from Aunt Nelda!

Protect yourself at all times...


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Lol! I stopped doing stuff like that when I was a boy!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a neighbor who told me that for amusement, when he was a boy in Texas, he and his buddies would smack a bees nest with a baseball bat and run like L.

He explained that there wasn't much to do where he lived. I guess that he had not reached puberty, or that girls were few and far between.

Wasn't there a historical saying, something to the effect "Don't shoot until you see the bee's knees"?

I could be mistaken...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bees have been diving out in such huge numbers over the last few years - commercial bee farming etc. resulting in lowered immune system and whole hives going down.

I'd say get a beekeeper to transfer them to a hive which can be placed on the school roof - the height will prevent stinging etc. and you're saving a. swarm while potentially educating a whole school - all good.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks hula baloo I will remember that spray if I ever need it again. Glad your back Thwack I like your use of the letter”L”


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> *THE* product for wasps. Knockdown so fast they can't release their stinging pheromone.
> Hit 'em. Count to five. And watch 'em start dropping like prunes from Aunt Nelda!
> 
> Protect yourself at all times...


That might do the trick!


----------

